# Proxxon Scroll saws



## Scrollerman

We hear lots about many makes of scroll saws but rarely, if any, about Proxxon saws.
Proxxon tools are generally pricey but claim German precision manufacture.

The following are their current saws.

*Proxxon DSH 2 Speed Fretsaw Scroll Saw*
http://www.craft-products.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PX702063&PARTNER=gbase

*Proxxon DS 460 2 Speed Fretsaw Scroll Saw*
http://www.craft-products.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PX950536&PARTNER=gbase

I am curious to know if any member here has used any Proxxon scroll saw and if so, your opinions please ?


----------



## Gerard Scanlan

I have not used a Proxxon scroll saw but I did own a Proxxon FET circular saw and I still own a Proxxon milling machine. Perhaps my experience of these machines might give you a better picture. The Proxxon range all looks the same but they are not all the same in build quality. The circular saw for example has a 26mm maximum depth but it cannot tackle that depth for very long without overheating and will only run for 20 minutes without running into problems. Mine went back for repairs under guarantee it is really only built for modelmaking (doll house furniture, little boats). The milling machine likewise will only run for 20 minutes at maximum torque after which it needs to cool down. If you are making really small stuff it will run for longer but you cutter heads cannot even be remotely dulling. So they are accurate machines but they are built for incidental rather than intensive use and they are expensive. I imagine the scroll saw is in the same category. I have seen the Proxxon side by side with a Hegner scroll saw and the Hegner won hands down. The Proxxon might be designed and assembled in Germany but I doubt all the parts are German whereas the Hegner is completely European built. Hope this helps.

Gerard


----------



## Scrollerman

Thank you Gerard as your post gives a good general opinion of Proxxon tools and goes a long way to explain why we don't hear about anyone owning a Proxxon scroll saw.


----------



## Dominik Pierog

Proxxon DSH quality SS wit horible blade clamps(You want kill some engineers).

Proxxon DS 460 I dont know this type.

DSH\E looks better like Excalibur blade clamps system.


----------



## Scrollerman

That Proxxon blade clamp looks identical to the one on the Rexon VS4000A and that's not German made !
Maybe Proxxons aren't entirely made in Germany ?
The quick release on the Proxxon looks to be a good upgrade though.


----------

